# Dangerdave's Sweet Strawberry Tart Recipe



## RickD (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm ashamed to post this, but I'm totally frustrated. I came across this recipe somewhere on these forums and I thought I bookmarked it but clearly did not, and now I can't seem to locate it. Can someone with better search skills please help me out?


----------



## Rembee (Mar 21, 2021)

*Sweet Strawberry Tart*
5/31/14 - To a 7 gallon fermenter, I added...20 cups of granulater sugar, 1 cup medium toasted French oak, 3 tsp yeast nutrient, 1 tsp yeast energizer, 3 tsp pectic enzyme, 1 tsp wine tannin, 96oz of Real Lemon Juice, and water up to 5 gallons. Stirred vigorously until all was dissolved and well mixed. Attached brew belt for warmth. SG = 1.085. Added 15 lbs of thawed frozen strawberries in two mesh bags. Total volume came out a little over 6 gallons. Squeezed and stirred every day per DB recipe. Notes: I used more lemon juice than I normally do in my DB recipe because I wanted the final product to be nice and tart.

6/1/14 - Pitched 71B-1122 yeast.

6/7/14 - SG = 0.992. Added 1/4 tsp sulphite, 3 tsp sorbate, and 96oz ("Big Bucket") Strawberry Daiquiri Mix. Topped up with about 750ml original Dragon Blood. Added Super Klear

6/23/14 - Racked. After tasting, added 4 cups of sugar and 2oz Watkins Strawberry Extract. Added two drops of red food coloring. Note: I wanted a fuller strawberry flavor than I got with the fruit and mix, thus the added extract. I also wanted a deeper hue of pinkish-red, so added a little bit of color.

6/30/14 - Racked, filtered, and bottled, only to watch most of it disappear over 4th of July weekend.

Once again, thank you all very much! It has been a pleasure!


----------



## Rembee (Mar 21, 2021)

Here is the link to the post page. Scroll down to post #167





WMT (Unofficial) Dragon Blood Variant Contest


Congratulations to all! It was fun to participate.....now I see I need to get a few more batches started to taste the winning wines!




www.winemakingtalk.com


----------



## RickD (Mar 21, 2021)

Rembee said:


> *Sweet Strawberry Tart*
> 5/31/14 - To a 7 gallon fermenter, I added...20 cups of granulater sugar, 1 cup medium toasted French oak, 3 tsp yeast nutrient, 1 tsp yeast energizer, 3 tsp pectic enzyme, 1 tsp wine tannin, 96oz of Real Lemon Juice, and water up to 5 gallons. Stirred vigorously until all was dissolved and well mixed. Attached brew belt for warmth. SG = 1.085. Added 15 lbs of thawed frozen strawberries in two mesh bags. Total volume came out a little over 6 gallons. Squeezed and stirred every day per DB recipe. Notes: I used more lemon juice than I normally do in my DB recipe because I wanted the final product to be nice and tart.
> 
> 6/1/14 - Pitched 71B-1122 yeast.
> ...





Rembee said:


> Here is the link to the post page. Scroll down to post #167
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank-you all so much!!


----------

